

Let’s admit it… Steve Jobs was lucky - evo_9
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/21/lets-admit-it-steve-jobs-was-lucky/

======
Millennium
This article strikes me as the next coming of "you didn't build that". The
right place is always here. The right time is always now. The skill that
separates the successful entrepreneur from the rest is identifying what
they're right FOR.

That's what Jobs did better than anyone else. It was a learned skill:
certainly the Steve Jobs who founded Apple and NeXT could not have done what
the Steve Jobs who led Apple to greatness did. And frankly, he was not
terribly consistent when it came to using his skill for good and not evil. But
it was his skill, and it was what made the difference.

It can be learned. That's the big lesson to take away from his life: he had to
learn to do what he did, but he proved to be able learn to do what he did.

------
nakedrobot2
"Was the second Steve Jobs era of Apple executed masterfully? Yes. Did Steve
Jobs’ beautiful vision, taste, and marketing catalyze our journey back from
Windows to Mac? Yes. Did Steve Jobs hire outstanding talent in order to re-
gain an edge over Microsoft? Yes. Did Steve Jobs advance innumerable concepts,
such as seamless hardware/software integration and uber-simple functionality?
Yes."

Is the headline good linkbait? Yes.

~~~
rhizome
Not giving Pando the click, I'm guessing they don't touch on how big of an
asshole he was.

------
plg
Are you on crack? Steve Jobs is a great example of relentless pursuit of a
goal, never giving up. From the days of the original Mac he had a vision of
how computers should be designed so that humans could use them, and so they
could be beautiful as well as functional. When he left Apple and started NeXT
the dream didn't die. NeXTStep was the next iteration of his dream. When he
returned to Apple he made a series of bold decisions to essentially wipe out
large portions of the product line and focus focus focus. NeXTStep formed the
basis of OS X. OS X enabled the iPhone and iPad. Steve delayed both until
things were ready instead of jumping in too early with a half-baked product.
Time and time again he (1) never let go of his goals and ambitions for
computers+humans and (2) was not afraid to make big bold decisions that went
against the grain. Steve had a long term vision that he held on to and pursued
relentlessly for decades. People who say his success was (even in small part)
due to "luck" are just trying to make themselves feel better about their own
shortcomings.

------
thaumaturgy
An article in which a failed and undistinguished businessman attributes
another businessman's immense successes to "luck".

------
sunnybythesea
"I believe luck is preparation meeting opportunity. If you hadn't been
prepared when the opportunity came along, you wouldn't have been 'lucky.'" \-
Oprah Winfrey

------
olgeni
> Hard drives are now infinitely big. Microchips are almost infinitely small.
> And everybody is connected.

And we still pay $99 for the privilege of using our own devices, while waiting
for 3 weeks reviews based on borderline useless "guidelines". In-app purchase
codes (extremely complex _strings_ , you know...) take only a week or two.

Perhaps there's more than enough room to innovate and grow.

------
jedmeyers
All WSOP Main Event winners are really lucky if you look at their hand history
retrospectively. However, you still have to me a damn good player in order for
luck to help you become the winner.

------
LandoCalrissian
Steve Jobs had Steve Wozniak, that's what mattered.

------
sbmassey
Lucky like a fox.

------
ErikHuisman
nonsense

